# What's your one favorite handgun out of all of them?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's the 1 handgun you couldn't live without?

Obviously, the 92FS is my favorite. But, if I could ONLY have 1 - it would probably be my M&P Shield. I carry that thing everyday. It's small enough to fit in my pocket, or wear in a smart carry holster on my waist in either draw string shorts or in sweat pants. It's so light, and shoots like a much bigger gun.

So, while other guns might be more fun at the range - the Shield would probably be the last gun I'd get rid of....


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

Mine is definitely the Colt 1911 Mark IV / Series 70 Government Model with fixed sights that has been accuurized by one of the gunsmiths that Accurized and Tuned 1911's for the Army Pistol Team. My Brother is a retired Special Forces Lt Col, and he just gave me this wonderful keepsake and sidearm last night. I haven't shot it yet, but I will make this beauty an extension of my arm. I have a few cool guns, but this one takes the cake. I can't wait to learn how to punch the X with this one.
In case You wonder, he isn't dying. He packs a compact Springfield .45, and he just thought that his favorite Brother would get more use out of it than He does. I have a truly great Brother. I've always been very proud of his service, and I'm thrilled to have this keepsake from his long career. I'm 57, and when I get too old to use it, I will pass it on to one of our relatives who will enjoy it for the special heirloom that it is.
Actually, we traded guns. He got my brand new Rock Island Armory Compact .45 that I bought a few months back, and I got his beautiful mint looking Model 70. The Rock Island is a great sidearm, but somehow I think that he got the low end of this trade. He packs a piece all of the time, and the Rocky will be his backcountry pack piece.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Favorite gun is a CZ85 in 9mm. It's my USPSA production gun. I shoot it about 10 times more than any other.

Can't do without, Glock 19 with real nice night sights.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Tough question...
The answer to the title question is different that the one posed in the OP and the one he mentioned later....
Favorite - P239
Couldn't live without - P226
Last to give up - not sure -- it "depends".....


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

As with everything, it depends on what you mean by the last one you would own or the last one you would carry ccw. My favorite CCW andif not the last one I would get rid of is my Detonics scoremaster in 45 ACP. But my favorite range fun gun is my S&W 41 in .22 lr. The rest of them are just fun to shoot and I carry some others, but the Detonics is still my go to gun for carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jtguns said:


> As with everything, it depends on what you mean by the last one you would own or the last one you would carry ccw. My favorite CCW andif not the last one I would get rid of is my Detonics scoremaster in 45 ACP. But my favorite range fun gun is my S&W 41 in .22 lr. The rest of them are just fun to shoot and I carry some others, but the Detonics is still my go to gun for carry.


Just if you could ONLY keep 1 handgun.

The Beretta 92FS is handsdown my favorite gun. However - I carry my Shield and take it everywhere. If I had to chose between the two -as only being able to have ONE handgun, I'd have to choose the Shield, simply because I could not do without it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, that's a tough question. I would probably have to go with my 92FS. It is a popular caliber that is used by police and military, so if the crap were to hit the fan, I could probably come across ammo if mine was all gone. I can still CC it, tough, but doable. I shoot it accurately as any handgun I have ever shot, and is very reliable. All things considered, I would have to go with that pistol. JMHO.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Just if you could ONLY keep 1 handgun.
> 
> The Beretta 92FS is handsdown my favorite gun. However - I carry my Shield and take it everywhere. If I had to chose between the two -as only being able to have ONE handgun, I'd have to choose the Shield, simply because I could not do without it.


I agree. The Shield is the one gun I could not live without. It is the only gun that can always be with me so it would have to stay. I love the craftsmanship and precision of the beautiful range guns but those guns are always locked up somewhere. The Shield can save my life.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Browning HiPower 9mm. Fits my hand like it was molded for it, and is accurate beyond all get-out. Probably not very concealeable, but then there is little need for that here.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Out all that I've have or had it would be my current CCW: S&W Series 'E' 1911SC. 

Over my Sigs, over my Colt, over my Rugers, over my other S&W,


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I will go with the Glock 19 Gen 4. I love the HK VP9, and I feel pretty much the same about the CZ-75B I have (very much like a BHP which is probably the finest pistol in the world), but the G19 is probably the quintessential EDC gun. Good for conceal carry, carries 15+1 9mm, still large enough to shoot well at long distances, and it just flat out works.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Note, please, my forum name.
It's an all-purpose solution to just about any shooting problem.
It's easy to clean and maintain, and in-the-field repairs are a snap.
It has fewer parts than most other pistols, and those parts are mostly large and rugged.
And it's also a three-dimensional puzzle-sculpture, to keep one's brain occupied and alert.

What could be better than that?


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Well if Only 1 Gun Being Semi Auto My PX4-40 / 3" , If Only 1 Gun In Revolver My Thunder Ranch 45cal In 4" :numbchuck: brokenimage


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh Lord, how to answer such a question? I have some really fine pieces in my collection which makes this question all the harder to nail down. I would have to make a list of all of the positives that each of my guns offer before I could come up with an answer. And even then, one who have to know the situation which creates such a question.

Yes I am being picky and stalling a bit but this ain't easy. I suppose it would be one of my Glocks mostly because of their essential simplicity, their reliability, and their ease of disassembly for cleaning and repair. I don't know if I can take this one any further than that.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't answer this question. My favorite varies according to my most recent experience, and all of the handguns I own were bought because of some feature or quality that I couldn't live without (at the time). Some days I feel like a 1911 or a CZ. Other days I just grab an XD45 and forget about it. Lately, I'm liking 4" revolvers, again, and if I get to hunt much this year, I'll love my Glock G20 again.

If I had to trim down to one, it would probably be the CZ-75B, simply because I have a Kadet conversion kit for it that turns it into my best .22 in about 20 seconds, and it is already my most accurate 9mm. Even then, I would be torn, because I prefer .45ACP for personal defense. But, honestly, everything that I have kept over the years was chosen because I can shoot it accurately on my good days, and that is what matters to me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The platform and caliber is easy, which one of mine is the hard part. It would be a 1911 or a 1911a1 but which one of the ones I have that is the hard part.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I WILL NOT limit myself to one handgun.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Glock G4 series pistols... And the 23/19 compacts are the cat's meow for both me and my wife.


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is easy my S&W Shield 9mm with extra mag in my pocket around town, and when traveling my Ruger SP101 2-1/4 barrel in 357 mag. with 2 speed loaders, thats all I need


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would have to pick my Glock 21 gen 4. It is my number one for home defense. I would just have to find a way to carry it if had only one gun. I shoot it better than any of my other guns. Why? I Don't know. Its my favorite little black brick.


----------



## Grunt96 (Nov 4, 2014)

Beretta 96a1. I'm a 40s&w fan, and this is the most accurate 40s&w I have fired. The weapon handles recoil extremely well due to the weight, has a very balanced feel, and a natural point of aim; and to top it off its a very good looking pistol IMO.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I like to many of them, hard to pick just one. If I had to it would likely be my FNX 9mm as it is a great compromise in all categories...


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Browning HP


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

My favorite, all eight of my pistols.


----------



## bobkiger1948 (Nov 5, 2014)

my fav is my super red hawk 454 only ruger has 6 shots. 335gr wnfp lead do 1607 avg of 25 rounds shoots into 1.5" at 100 yards and breaks brake rotors at that distance.


----------



## Grunt96 (Nov 4, 2014)

bobkiger1948 said:


> my fav is my super red hawk 454 only ruger has 6 shots. 335gr wnfp lead do 1607 avg of 25 rounds shoots into 1.5" at 100 yards and breaks brake rotors at that distance.


Good lawd!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My choice would probably be a Sig Sauer P229.










Small enought to carry easily - extrememly accurate, safe & dependable.

:smt1099


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to go with my Glock 21. It packs well over 10 ounces of bullets in one magazine. It will work when it's needed.
Goldwing


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

It would have to be my every day companion, a Kahr CW40!

However I would hope that it will never come to that. :numbchuck:


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Absolute favorite?

1911 followed by my Hi-Power

AFS


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

If I could have only one gun, it would have to be a SA/DA mid-size revolver. Therefore, I will say my 1922 Colt Police Positive .38 Special. It's not my favorite gun, but if I had to have just one for the rest of my life, it would fit more of the ways I expect to use a weapon better than any of the others.









(Not mine, but identical)


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Colt 1911 followed by my 1962 Colt Python.


----------



## Carly (Jan 1, 2015)

Love the Smith & Wesson Model 39, Smith & Wesson 5906, CZ75D compact


----------



## mi77915 (Feb 10, 2012)

My favorite handgun is my Taurus PT111 G2.... Most reliable gun that I ever owned....


----------



## Roadglider45 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a 1911 fan and have had several but my favorite is my Rock Island in 10mm. I've had others that cost 2-3 times as much but it gets the job done and its a blast to shoot! Will be purchasing one in 22TCM soon. All I've done to it is upgrade to a 20lb spring and changed out the grips. Over 300 rds through it and it works great.

I switch up on what I carry. Have an XD, XDM, compact 1911 45 and a PT 909. I like all of them. Cant have too many right?

I imagine I'll be in a exclusive club on this one!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

This is a though one. 
I like my 92 but since that is a 9X19 I would probably keep the HK 45 Tactical. The HK for a big gun just throws the right size of led to a intruder and since that is not a carry gun it dosen't matter how havy it is. 
I just looked into the Smith & Wesson M&P Pro Tactical. Who knows how this gun works out and how I like that?

When it comes to small guns I am also in a dilemma. I like the M&P Shield chambered in Luger but my USP Compact, the M&P 9c and my Taurus PT 111 carries more ammo. If only one would be in the game I would end up with the Shield because I can conceal the Shield with all the clothes that I'm wearing, that is not possible with the title bigger H&K and M&P 9c.

I didn't even start on Revolvers. Should I give them up too?

Best is you give a scenario. The problem with all that questions is, that a one fits all gun not exists and I need to really answer such a question I need to know what going on..

If it would be a government law, may be a federal law I would say to the State gun surveyor "Sorry -I have only a Hi-Point C9". Why? Well, when they than go to the next step and forbid all guns, they wouldn't come for anything valuable to collect.

Or is the question only, - what gun of them that I already have do I like most for Home defense and which one of my carry guns do I like best?
In this case I have to vote for HK 45 Tactical and Walther PPQ - or no wait for the PPS. No wait, - better for the Shield and the HK USP or better wait........................


----------



## Greg0215 (May 15, 2016)

My Favorite Handgun!!







They all have their purpose so...


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a SAR K2P (EAA) and love it but my new favorite is my Sig P250, it's Dao and once I mastered staging the trigger I am grouping 3 inches at 20 yards.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

That's like askin a man which one of his children he would keep if he was only allowed one. Impossible to answer. If I had to answer, it would be the one Im with, but if you try and touch one of the others, it wouldn't end happily.


----------



## EvilDrBubbles (May 15, 2016)

Seriously who can choose one unless you only have one. I have after much thought been able to get it down to 3. First let me say Ive never owned or have had the pleasure of shooting a Springfield handgun but cant wait too and love there rifles. Just bad luck or finances at the time I guess. That being said I have owned or shot repeatedly just about every respectable pistol or at least the most popular quality pistol out there. My three favorites not in any special order are the 44 red hawk long barrel, judge poly defender and the glock 19 gen 3 or earlier. With honourable mention to the chiefs special. First the red hawk. If you have not shot one be prepared to have a huge ego boost. You know that illusive 25 yard bulls eye you hit every once in a while and then practically call a cease fire just to show everyone you hit. Well prepare for 3 of them in your first 4 shots with the red hawk. This gun is a sawed off rifle. 
Your first shot will be a bull. Your second will be a flier because you will try to anticipate the recoil to recover quicker. However with thous awesome sites and that long barrel; you have to be blind or cross eyed to miss the rest. Love it great gun. Easy in every fashion you want a revolver to be but less kick then you were expecting. Next the judge. What a fun gun. I was hesitant to buy because I rented one to try at a range that someone should have been fired over. It must have not been cleaned that year. This weapon system failed over and over with multiple ammos. 2 out of 6 trigger pulls fired out of 2 different ammos. I had a freind let me fire his at the range that was a dream. I told him of my past experience and he was shocked his had never failed in 2 years of weekly shooting. I shot another friends Judge and he was just as shocked as my other friend. I loved it and got a poly defender. Man I can hit inside torso with a kill every shot at 75 feet with long colt. The real fun begins with all the different 410 defender ammo you can shoot. This gun has no mercy. If you dont die you will spend the rest of your life wishing you had. It rips appart targets better then some shotguns at 7 yards. It really should be illegal for humane purposes. I want to kill not torture and this weapon system only knows overkill. If you only wish to stop an intruder and still give him a small chance to atone for his mistakes? Then dont use a juge because there's no escaping either death or mutilation. You have a high chance of harming the innocent if you use this gun outside your own 4 walls and at home if your kids are not behind you. Last is the glock 19. Why do I love this gun? Well I can shoot 9 mil all day for a song. Reliability. I have never had, heard from someone I trust or witnessed one fail ever. I can see one on the internet but call me a douting thomas. I was not there to see it fail and their are alot of attention seekers out there. Im sure someone somewhere has had a stovepipe but Ive never heard of it. So cheap fun and reliable. Thats my carry but then again aren't they all.


----------



## Heracles (Aug 11, 2015)

P210, what else 







only the old ones


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It all depends on which one I decide to carry on any given day.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

My P99c because it goes everywhere and is capable to morph from subcompact to full service weapon easily.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Favorite-most-used would be my Beretta 87T.

Last man standing would be my CZ PCR .... no My Beretta 84F.... no .....wait.... what was the cold dead hand thing......

oh yea: You can have them when your cold dead hands can pry them outta mine .......(of course I'll be making head shots at that point ... Z-pocolypse)


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Colt 1911 Series 70 MkIV.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

To paraphrase Burt from Mary Poppins:

Cream of the crop, tip of the top
It's my PX4 Storm and there we stop!


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The one I'm carrying the day I that I'd be forced to use it to defend my life or my family... Here's hoping no one here ever has to use their gun for self defense.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Favorite gun period? I suppose it would be my Dan Wesson 715 6" "VH" barrel. Cheapest, best deal I ever got on Gunbroker;








Favorite semiauto would probably be either my Beretta 84BB, or it might be my "Mossad" Tanfoglio 9mm:







Best slide to frame fit I've ever seen, period.


----------



## susancollin (Jun 6, 2016)

Glock G4 series pistols... And the 23/19 compacts are the cat's meow for both me and my wife.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

hillman said:


> I WILL NOT limit myself to one handgun.


I'm all for that. For the most fun my Single Six, for CCW my venerable 40 year old Charter Arms Undercover 38spl snubby, for war my S&W M-19 357 4"!
My EDC SR9C would have to take back seat to the 38 caliber guns, if I could only have just one for everything. 357!
Gabby


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

For me, it's still my G17 gen 4. One day I might have to downsize, and I have a G19 and a G26 waiting in the wings. If I ever really need to go SS9 it would be between he Shield, PPS M2 & The G43


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I'm old school,,,*

I'm old school,,,
My favorite handgun is my S&W Model 15 Combat Masterpiece.

I own a lot of fine handguns,,,
Many are more practical in modern times.

But Stella remains my favorite handgun of them all.










She just makes me smile when I shoot with her.

Aarond

.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Out of the three I currently own, my 1911 is my favorite. I'm considering selling either or both my Glock 26 and Walther PPQ M2 and getting a nice Beretta.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Favorite of them all would be my Browning Hi Power. I lusted for one for more than a decade before I was able to purchase one NIB. It's a work of art and a true classic. The last one I'd give up is my Ruger P-345. It's rock solid and fits my hand perfectly. Please don't tell my CZ Rami I said this.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Philco, The Browning Hi Power is indeed legendary and its sought after by many. Few pistols reach that pinnacle.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

My Colt Navy 1911. Glock 21 #2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

It is a tough choice. I'd be hard put to choose between my 2 favourites
If it was just to have my favourite, my Canadian Para Ordinance P13/45. I've had this gun over 25 years,
If I had to pick a best shooter, Glock G20 in 10MM Auto. It's something else to shoot, and the feeling of quality in my hand is amazing.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like my S&W model 58 First, then my Glocks & 1911's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 3 Glocks in 9mm and 3 Rugers (SR40C, LCR in 38 and LCP) for me it would be the G17 (G19 close second)


----------

